# Web Development > ASP.NET How to refresh content place holder only without refreshing whole master page?

## justmilind

*Hi Every one*,
        any body have an idea about...
      Refreshing content place holder  only instead of whole master page...
thanks in advance ...........

----------


## amarshukla

AS master pages can not be CACHED ...so the only option available is to put content place holder in AJAX's UPDATE Pannel

Therefore you will have to use AJAX for this purpose 
(If u found the quote useful then pls mark it as thanks)
Thanks

----------


## justmilind

> AS master pages can not be CACHED ...so the only option available is to put content place holder in AJAX's UPDATE Pannel
> 
> Therefore you will have to use AJAX for this purpose 
> (If u found the quote useful then pls mark it as thanks)
> Thanks


Thanks for this , I will try it .but i haven't done ant thing with ajax  yet. But i ready to use it. if u have any tutorial related to this plz let me know .. thanks once again....

----------


## amarshukla

ya sure dude ..i don't have any tutorial rite now but give me your email id i will mail you the code abt how to implement ajax if u r very beginner ...and you may take my help ...but i m also a fresher now but familiar with ajax tools given in Visual Studio 2008

----------


## abbiey

Hi
Yes u can do it.
You can Refresh the only a part  of page. Even as much small as u can.
TO do this u have to use AJAX. Its an extra installation program use this Link to download it http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en   after download it install it.
After installing it there will be a new control in ur tool box. 

*Use OF AJAX*

To do this u hyave to use script manager and update pannel. Sript manager is always  used at  the top of the page _(in ur case u have to use it at the topof the content place holder)_  and putt all ur thing u want to refresh in update pannel




happy ending
if its use full please mark it

----------


## elegantkvc

hi mate,

You can set the ouput cache value for the controls inside the content placeholder.By this we can avoid the master page content get refreshed.

            Cheers mate
                 Vijay  :Smile:

----------


## Shekib

> ya sure dude ..i don't have any tutorial rite now but give me your email id i will mail you the code abt how to implement ajax if u r very beginner ...and you may take my help ...but i m also a fresher now but familiar with ajax tools given in Visual Studio 2008



dear amarshukla, 

I would highly appreciate if you could please let me know that how we can update the content holder instead of updating the whole master page. 

Bundle of thanks in advance.

----------


## tony123

By follow the following pattern, my master page stays while content page refreshing.
   1. Put ScriptManager in the Master Page (EnablePartialRendering=true) 
   2. Put UpdatePanel in the content Page
 It works either the post back is initiated from the master page button click or the content page button click.

My Question: is it possible to make the master part stay when we navigate to another page which is using the same master?

I have a menu in the master page, when clicked, different content page will be loaded, I wish the master frame stay the same way as in a post back case.

Thanks,

Tony

----------


## sharathr

HI mr.abhiey..u mentioned that in the content place holder u said to keep the script manager in it but as per my knowledge and practice you can place the script manager anywhere in the content page there is no hard core rule as u mentioned and usually we place it in the top left of the page.

----------

